# Test tren as second cycle



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just looking into running my second cycle, my first was a 12 week cycle of test and deca with a dbol kickstart.......

I am 31 5'10" 90 kg

Was wondering if it is ok to run a test tren cycle as a second cyle or should I do a few more first ?

Wanting a lean bulk and was advised tren is the boy for this...... What would u recommend ?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

some will say not but id say go for it,

600mg test 300mg tren e 10mg aromasin ed-eod for ten weeks with oral of choice to start


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Trenzyme said:


> some will say not but id say go for it,
> 
> 600mg test 300mg tren e 10mg aromasin ed-eod for ten weeks with oral of choice to start


 Hi, would you need to run another AI alongside the aromasin for Tren sides? Looking into running Tren myself for first time


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

at that dose youd be fine mate, i sometimes add caber but only when i go above 500me ew just to be safe and it helps with mood to 0.5mg e5d through out if you want to add it mate


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Trenzyme said:


> at that dose youd be fine mate, i sometimes add caber but only when i go above 500me ew just to be safe and it helps with mood to 0.5mg e5d through out if you want to add it mate


 Nice one, I like the idea of it helping with mood,I was fine on Test @ 500mg-750mg, but what I've read Tren is a totally different game as in can make you irritable or worse.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

I am running test / tren a / dbol as my second cycle. Test / deca / dbol was the first. Using Tren A so I can stop quickly if the sides get too much. Some might say to do some more cycles without Tren first but I can't see how additional non-tren cycles can prepare you for when you do eventually run Tren. It would seem that whether you've done 1, 5 or 10 Tren cycles, the sides are the same; unless I'm mistaken, it doesn't look to me that there's a tolerance that builds up from previous uses.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

stew121 said:


> Nice one, I like the idea of it helping with mood,I was fine on Test @ 500mg-750mg, but what I've read Tren is a totally different game as in can make you irritable or worse.


 i find tren ace worse for agression than e , but tren in general can mess with your head a bit , just be mentaly prepeard for it and youll be fine, the sides can be a bit harsh but the results are like nothing else.. youll love it just stay about. 300mg ew tren e ew and youll be fine


----------



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok I may just go for it was advised to use tren a test prop and masteron but think I will just use the tren and test e to cut down on injections, I used adex as an ai, that should that be ok for the tren too ?

Is it worth using the mast as well ? What would it add to the cycle ?


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Srobbo18, sorry for the hijack,hopefully some of the Q+A are helpful to you


----------



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

stew121 said:


> Srobbo18, sorry for the hijack,hopefully some of the Q+A are helpful to you


No probs mate, yer I find it all interesting  by all means ask away


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Trenzyme said:


> i find tren ace worse for agression than e , but tren in general can mess with your head a bit , just be mentaly prepeard for it and youll be fine, the sides can be a bit harsh but the results are like nothing else.. youll love it just stay about. 300mg ew tren e ew and youll be fine


 Lol mate. That was my next question- Tren ace or Tren e, looks like it will be E. Thanks for you advice Trenzyme


----------



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

Was told that by using the tren a and test prop u would get no bloat therefor look leaner but I am bridging with prop now and it gives me pip so I am constantly sore so I think I will go for test e and tren e so I can jab twice a week


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Srobbo18 said:


> Was told that by using the tren a and test prop u would get no bloat therefor look leaner but I am bridging with prop now and it gives me pip so I am constantly sore so I think I will go for test e and tren e so I can jab twice a week


 Ive heard the same about fast acting esters,I just wouldn't find it practical pinning eod,therefore I'll stick to long esters to mate


----------



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone know what adding masteron to this sort of cycle would do ?


----------



## SIFU (Jun 14, 2009)

Your first course was a biggy for a first time user as it is so just go ahead and do the Tren fella.

Tren E is a good med and may be worth starting off on a lowish dose and judge sides. If they're manageable then up it slightly.

A lot of people get bad sides, but all I get is hot sweats 'all' the time. Perfect winter med for me I think.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Srobbo18 said:


> Was told that by using the tren a and test prop u would get no bloat therefor look leaner but I am bridging with prop now and it gives me pip so I am constantly sore so I think I will go for test e and tren e so I can jab twice a week


 an ai and good diet will take care of any bloat mate, adex is fine but aromasin is better


----------



## Mr.Reiny (Aug 10, 2010)

Personally i wouldn't do it. Leave some free play for later cycles. If you start using the strong stuff from your second cycle, what are you going to do for your 5th cycle or your 7th cycle...?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Mr.Reiny said:


> Personally i wouldn't do it. Leave some free play for later cycles. If you start using the strong stuff from your second cycle, what are you going to do for your 5th cycle or your 7th cycle...?


i did tren on my 4th cycle and wished id done it on my first lol, its a great med even at low dose so he can always up it later on


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Srobbo18 said:


> Anyone know what adding masteron to this sort of cycle would do ?


I am on test prop, tren, masteron, 4 weeks in so far really good, keeping the dose low 1ml of each twice a week. Think in a couple of weeks time I should be feeling it a bit more, lean gains and bad ass vascularty so far.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Trenzyme said:


> i did tren on my 4th cycle and wished id done it on my first lol, its a great med even at low dose so he can always up it later on


I've chosen to do Tren & Prop as a first cycle - stupid no - prepared for the worst definitely...

Tren E at 300mg and 600mg Test Prop per wk for 10-12 weeks in 3 jabs (Mon, Wed, Fri)... first week has gone fine, roll on wk 2 and some sides :-/


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

I did test e and tren ace as my 1st cycle and have done pct and recoverd great no reason why you cant take what you want mate.

My dosage was 600mg test e & 300mg tren ace per week lost 4 inches off my waist and put on considerable muscle.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't think it's a good idea, you would still grow with test for a few cycles.


----------

